# Is culinary school right for me?



## crit0086 (Aug 6, 2007)

I am going into my senior year in high school and at this point in my life I am sure that cooking is a passion of mine, not just a hobby. I have been working for a professional catering company for the past two years and will be working as an un-paid intern at a nice restaurant next year, so I have a pretty good knowledge of cooking skills. I know that working in a restaurant involves lots of difficult work and hours, and is nowhere near as glamorous as culinary schools try to make it appear. I know that I will be lucky to get a job even as a line cook, NOT a chef right after graduation. So my question for you is is going to culinary school after i graduate high school a good idea for me?


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

I would definitely think school is a good way for you to go. You seem to have a good head on your shoulder, and you definitely have more hands-on experience then most at this point in your life.

My best suggestion would be to shop around and see which schools offer the most affordable programs. An AAS is an AAS, whether you paid $45,000 for it or $15,000.

Best of luck in your decision, I was in a similar situation, entered culinary school after high school, with about 1 yr of experience on hand at the time. School provided me the skills, working while studying built my speed.


----------

